# Looking for Group in St. Louis



## Parlan (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm a mature D&D player and moving to St. Louis next month. I'm looking to join a group that meets regularly in or near St. Louis. I like games with a goodly amount of roleplaying and enough combat to keep things interesting. I prefer Good or tending-towards-Good parties.

I bath regularly (using soap even!) and have enough social skills that you needn't fear me embarassing your group in public.   

If you're interested, please email me at

wuntere@hotmail.com


----------



## Parlan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Hello? Hello?*

Is this thing on?


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jul 20, 2004)

*Gaming in St. Louis!!!*



			
				Parlan said:
			
		

> Is this thing on?



Yes, this thing is on. I'm inbetween two gaming groups now, one is my own game which I'm getting together in the world of Everquest but I'm planning on it being a very small group since I and my player are into the rules and planned on taking it very slow, the other group which I watched the other day on their regular night which is Friday nights and I dropped out of several times since there is very little role-playing and conversions between characters. Basicly the group is very quiet and does not know that there is a hole the wall unless that is their brains. The players get to themselves to much which was not a good role-playing environment, but I think the DM/GM is trying to get some intelligent life in his group, but then again I had another priblem with the DM/GM he likes to get off the subject and starts joking around again and wasting the time I would set a side from my family life which I find very boring.

  The other thing is once you move to St. Louis, go to any of the Fantasy Shops which is the main chain of gaming stores. Most of the cashiers at the Fantasy Shop could put you in contact with a gaming group in the area if they are not running a game themselves. Where are you planning on living? I myself live in the North County area and the Florissant Fantasy Shop has I think two people who are into D20 games. If not the St. Charles Fantasy Shop has a couple of groups in the area there. This should help you get into a group. I do know on Sundays the Affton Fantasy shop does have D20 games. So it all depends on where you are going to be living.


----------



## Parlan (Jul 21, 2004)

Dwarven Godfather said:
			
		

> So it all depends on where you are going to be living.





Which of these is closest to the Central West End?


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jul 21, 2004)

Parlan said:
			
		

> Which of these is closest to the Central West End?




If you are really close to Highway 30/Gravios Rd. and I-270 then you are in range of Fantasy Shop in Affton. I also think you are close to the Underground which is on highway 141 somewhere which should also get you so help getting into a game I'm pretty sure of that. We in St. Louis also help someone get into a game somewhere.The Fantasy Shop website is:
www.fantasyshoponline.com which should help you get directions to the nearest Fantasy shop for you.


----------



## Parlan (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

